

PromoteJS and Sustainability in Computer Science - JSConf EU 2010 Keynote - voodootikigod
http://jsconf.eu/2010/communityjs_by_chris_williams_1.html

======
voodootikigod
PromoteJS - <http://promotejs.com> Are We First Yet -
<http://arewefirstyet.com> Full transcript available below video

------
collypops
I loved the message conveyed in the talk, as it addresses a lot of my concerns
about JavaScript's exposure to new developers - my primary one being the
Google search results. My only real hangup was with Chris' presentation style
and tone; it was almost a complete turn-off for me. JavaScript needs more
enthusiastic evangelists like Christian Heilmann, not its own Martin Luther
King Jr. JavaScript is not oppressed. It just isn't well represented.

~~~
janl
This is obviously not clear from the video, but in the context of the
conference, this worked pretty well. The other talks we had were fun and
energetic (just wait until we get to release Jed Schmidt's talk on Fab.js).
Chris's talk was the closing keynote and using the presidential speech style
worked very well; sadly that context is lost with the standalone video.

~~~
collypops
It makes much more sense now! Thanks Jan. I'm looking forward to seeing some
of the released content. Events like this are really important, and it's a
shame that we can't all make it out to all of them.

------
awenkhh
Chris speech was emotionally moving for me because he spoke out of his heart -
this community is awesome and his thoughts are trendsetting for it!

------
janl
Chiming in with the touchy-feely watery eyes here. My job was to talk Chris
off stage after his talk and I didn't find any sane words for a bit until I
started rambling to round off JSConf.eu. It makes me very happy to have Chris
close it really with such an important speech.

------
djhworld
I'm going to have to start looking into this language a lot more. For many
years I've dismissed it as a bit of a gimmick (in the same light as say,
vbscript) but things like the promoteJS movement and AJAX have really changed
the way JS is being portrayed

------
cramforce
I was there, too and I had a little tears in my eyes.

------
ahoyhere
I was there. This talk was epic. More importantly, it was an extremely well-
argued critique of exactly what's wrong in the JavaScript community right now
-- and what to do about it, not just bitching.

